# Боли в грудном отделе позвоночника



## Василий37 (19 Ноя 2021)

Болит грудной отдел позвоночника, после того, как потаскал мешки тяжёлые на плече.
Болит 2 месяца. До этого периодически немного ныло, но не особо.
Бегаю по утрам более 10 лет. в 2014 был обнаружен застарелый перелом края тела 11 позвонка.
в октябре 2020 делал кт, на нём отломанный кусочек позвонка виден невооружённым глазом.

17 октября 2021 делал мрт. Там ещё нашли протрузию в грудном и трабекулярные отёки с дистрофией жировой ткани.


Боли: жгучие, тянущие, примерно в области от 11 грудного и выше.

КТ прилагаю в виде файлов с диска. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4ig0lu4kwGpw5Q
Один снимок ещё заскринил. Завтра закачаю ещё файлы с мрт 17 окт 2021(сказали завтра на флешку запишут)

Прошу советов, начал мазать диклофенак. Думаю временно заменить бег ходьбой.


----------



## Василий37 (19 Ноя 2021)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2021)

> ... можно ли совмещать мази диклофенак и хондроксид при болях в грудном отделе позвоночника ? Если да, то как лучше их мазать ?


Можно.
3-4 раза в день
 Скорее не перелом, а несращение кусочка с детства.
Помните про спондилолиз.


----------



## Василий37 (19 Ноя 2021)

В 2009 году ещё была серьёзная травма. Сбила машина на пешеходном. 1 день был без сознания. Потом неделю периодически.  Жил я тогда в небольшом городке Инта, Республики Коми. МРТ там не было, только рентген. Был 2 месяца в больнице. Сказали лежать только на спине. В заключении сильное сотрясение и перелом седалищной кости, может что-то и тогда заработал.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно.
> 3-4 раза в день


Сразу одну за другой можно втирать или небольшой промежуток времени лучше подождать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2021)

Выдавить на ладонь 1-2 см, добавить спортивную разогревающую и хорошо втереть в место боли.
Мы единственные кто так сделал. Все 3 задачи решили.


----------



## Василий37 (20 Ноя 2021)

Закачал последнее мрт https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eS1gSCUpnJDSxQ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2021)

Болезнь Шойэрман-Мау


----------



## Василий37 (21 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, получается всё идёт к укреплению мышц спины, после того как спадёт острый период ?
Можно ли ездить на низкой машине ?(бывает пару дней не болит, пока за руль не сяду)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2021)

Василий37 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, получается всё идёт к укреплению мышц спины, после того как спадёт острый период ?


При организации занятий физическими упражнениями можно выделить три уровня нагрузки:


*Лечебный*
способствует устранению болевого синдрома
улучшает кровообращение, иннервацию и подвижность в непораженных структурах
повышает тонус ослабленных мышц и расслабляет напряженные мышцы
*Восстановительный*
восстанавливает и поддерживает физические возможности организма
формирует стереотип повседневных движений без болевого синдрома
укрепляет мышечный корсет в зоне поражения
восстанавливает подвижность в непораженных сегментах.
*Тренировочный*
повышает физические возможности организма
закрепляет и совершенствует двигательный режим, обеспечивающий исключение возврата боли
закрепляет автоматизм движений, обеспечивающий минимальную нагрузку на пораженные сегменты позвоночника.

Хороший мышечный корсет, достаточная гибкость позвоночника и правильный стереотип движений - основа профилактики боли в спине!


Василий37 написал(а):


> Можно ли ездить на низкой машине ?(бывает пару дней не болит, пока за руль не сяду)


Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобильного кресла​ 


> Прежде всего, определимся с правильной посадкой в автомобильном кресле. У правильной посадки две задачи: обеспечение максимальной готовности к быстрым действиям по управлению автомобилем и обеспечение физиологически удобной позы, препятствующей возникновению боли в спине.


----------



## Василий37 (21 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, можете поделиться Вашей версией упражнений ?

Сегодня делал лёгкую "лодочку", вроде как снимает боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2021)

*Лечебные упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​

1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*


2.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*


3. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

*Упражнений профилактические-восстановительные*​

4. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*


5. *Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*


6. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*


7. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*

*Упражнение тренировочные *

Это у нас 2 отделения специальной. Надо, дадим инструктора.


----------



## Василий37 (24 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------



## Сергей Минеев (30 Ноя 2021)

Василий37 написал(а):


> Сегодня делал лёгкую "лодочку", вроде как снимает боли.


Отжиматься не пробовали от пола?осевой нагрузки на позвоночник нет а грудной отдел будет гореть огнём напиваться усиленно кровушкой. А подтягиваться не пробовали осевой нагрузки нет на позвоночник работает весь верх тела практически. Ну я если уж окрепнете потихоньку начиная упражнения колесо для пресс попробуйте но только с колен растягивает мягко спину всю работает весь верх тела будете делать эти три упражнения для верха тела оно будет стальным через год пол года работает мощно пресс спина на упр колесо для пресс плечи. Причём глубокие мышцы очень сильно включаются в работу позвоночника. И забудете вы про этот осколок и протрузию. Упражнения без осевой нагрузки на позвоночник это главное но когда дойдёт до кондиции вы почувствуете себя другим физическим человеком. Но важна правильность выполнения этих упражнений идеальная должна быть. Мышцы такие станут стальные спины чтоб им тьфу на этот осколок и протрузию да хоть грыжи. Одни вот с грыжами марафон бегают по 20 км и ни чего физически себе не отказывают в повседневной жизнедеятельности а то и ной порой пренебрегают рекомендациями врачей. Но главный момент расслаблять мышцы всеми доступными методами от растяжки и т. д.


----------



## Василий37 (3 Дек 2021)

Сергей Минеев написал(а):


> Отжиматься не пробовали от пола?


Спасибо за комментарий. 
Я отжимаюсь после пробежки почти каждый день, но сейчас решил временно перестать бегать и упражнения делать, лишь лёгкие растяжки из 1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

Подтягивания перестал делать ещё раньше,  тоже боли начинаются(но не те, когда просто мышцы ноют), не знаю с чем это связано, возможно сказывается травма, полученная при аварии. От отжиманий такого нет. Возможно потихоньку попробую опять начать.(Попробую просто полувисы первые месяцы, т.е. постепенно)
Раньше 28 раз подтягивался, на соревнования ездил.


----------

